# Tropical AMNS Cheddar Smoke



## jjwdiver (May 29, 2011)

Thought I'd fire up the AMNS and get some cheddar smoked up since we will have some guests in a couple weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Here is the cheese and in the background the Tropical part!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fatty on tap for tomorrow!

John


----------



## justpassingthru (May 29, 2011)

Smoked cheese is good, is it imported form American or do you have any locally produced?

I'm certain the guests will be blessed.

Gene


----------



## venture (May 29, 2011)

John, I would kill for that view from your smoking cave! 

I also use my Weber kettle for cold smokes.  UR gonna love that stuff.  The AMNS is an amazing tool.Please keep us posted. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

You and Gene are just killing us with the views.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 29, 2011)

JPT - the only thing theyproduce here are hangovers and sunburned tourists, but they do have a store called Cost-U-Less, which is like a mini Costco or Sams butmore expensive. $60 for a brisket, picnic with skin on, chedder for $3.75 a pound.  

We need the view to make up for prices and no selections!





I'd smoke a pelican if they were not protected!!!!!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 29, 2011)

I'm with you diver, same here, hangover and sun burnt tourists!  LOL

We have on too, called Cost & Co, they sell Kirkland brand marked up about 4 times.

I see we need to post more pics, I just bought some more rechargeable batteries for the camera, well teach 'em, rub our noses in all of their rib posts!  Give me an hour or two and I can come up with something like that too!

Enjoy the cheese.

Gene


----------



## windshield king (May 30, 2011)

yes more pic's what a view!  oh the cheese looks good too!


----------



## jjwdiver (May 30, 2011)

All right - here's one for the holiday...our view from the apartment above the rest of the villa looking out onto the bay and to the left -  Beach.  It was a bit cloudy and drab on Friday!
	

		
			
		

		
	







One the other hand, a bright sunny day is kind of boring!


----------



## rdknb (May 30, 2011)

wow those views


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Great place to live! I almost forgot this was about cheese!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 30, 2011)

Sorry diver, I couldn't contribute last night, no clouds, it's sunny and clear here.

Gene


----------



## tjohnson (May 31, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Thought I'd fire up the AMNS and get some cheddar smoked up since we will have some guests in a couple weeks.
> Here is the cheese and in the background the Tropical part!
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this over the weekend, and could not log in cuz I forgot my password.

What a view!

I could look at these pics all day

Todd


----------



## jjwdiver (May 31, 2011)

Todd,

I'll try to get a ninja smoke picture with the AMNS and a great view for ya!   Love that little smoker!

John


----------

